# mdc critter trying to switch to battery



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

HI 

i have a old mdc 1.20.3 scale critter im trying to convert to 
battry has anyone done this before it looks simple.maybe 2 9 
volt batterys an a critter control 22 gauge wire i think 
should do im looking around for a ho criiter sound system for 
continousy run unless you can install one. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Casey - Certainly the Critter Control is no problem , and 22 ga. wire is fine. My only concern is 9V batteries? I am really curious how many folks actually use 9V batteries. A quick check of the web looks like even the high capacity models of NiMh are only good for 250 mah. I would think this would be a short run time (1 hr?) for even the smallest of critters. But maybe not. 
How much voltage does your MDC require running at your favorite speed on track power? You may be able to get away with only one 9 volt battery. I would recommend 12V, 1500 mah if it fits; 2.75"L X 1.9"W X 1.1"H. (10 AA cells).


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto on Del's comments. The best rechargeable 9v are only 250 mAh. Run times would be very short. I would suggest some Li-Ion packs in a trailer car as there is little room in the critter itself (btw- its only a small 1:24 scale at best). I have a few of these packs I use of my 7/8's scale critters and like them much - http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=508 
ITT makes a nice litte (but not loud) helper diesel card I have also used - http://ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm 
Stan Cedarleaf also put one in a MDC critter (in a trailer car, I think). 

-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup....... Sure did... 

Here's the link... 

Battery Powered Critter


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I just installed a 11.1V Li-ion battery pack from all-battery.com to power the magic carpet unit on my kitbashed Climax. It works great, much better speed and runtime than the two 9V batteries or the 6V camcorder battery I tested beforehand. The Li-ion is not too expensive, and they recharge fast.


----------

